# 220 bayrunner topend speed



## GAranger1403 (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody else on here have a Carolina skiff 220 bayrunner. I am thinking about a repower, mine is a 2002. Thinking of moving up to the Yamaha 200 hpdi. Wondering if I will get anymore performance than with my 150. I can run 51 or 52 on a perfect day. I talked to a guy with a 200 on his and he told me thats what his runs. ?????? I am thinking about using a jack plate as well. But not going to sacrifice fuel economy for 1 or 2 mph. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 27, 2008)

I would think you could possibly overprop the 200 and get a little more out of it, but you might want to see what speed the hull is designed for. I have a 175rg and had a 115 inline 6 Mercury with a 23pitch custom prop that had been overbored and tweaked, it would hit 70 on the rare occasion the water was perfect although it was a very scary ride with a ton of chine walking that made it feel as if it were going to roll over at any minute. I was later told by a CS rep that the hull was only designed to do 50mph or less.

I now have a 90 etec with a 17pitch aluminum prop and with me and gear on a full tank it tops out at 42mph with perfect conditions.


----------



## RichG (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know how much this helps you, but I have an '05 225 Bayrunner with a 200 Optimax, 4 blade SS prop, jack plate.  It tops out at 54-55 or so with a pretty good load.


----------



## champster (Jul 28, 2008)

My question to you is why? Is there a issue with your current motor? If you want more speed you should look other than a Carolina Skiff. It is not designed for excess speed. It is to get from A to B safely in shallow water and 51 is plenty fast.

Nothing derogatory is meant from this post. Just a opinion


----------



## Toxic (Jul 28, 2008)

I say stay with the 150, if it was me. You seem to have plenty of speed with it now, can get tense at really higher speeds..I have a 22' quest CC that had a 150 merc on it, it came apart, I pulled the 90 merc off my old boat and tried it on the 22 footer, 40 mph, plains good, can only run half throttle offshore with it (30 mph), I may hold off getting another 150 myself


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm with Champster. If you're in fact turning up 51-52 with a 150 then I'd run that baby till she choked. The boat is rated 200 max  and if I were buying new I'd likely go with a 200 but I myself wouldnt repower with anything close to those numbers. If I wanted 60 mph I'd go with a diffrent brand of boat..Just saying


----------



## kingfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a 2001 22' with a 130 Honda.  Pegged, I'm at 31 kts and I get a little nervous.  You can research different props and trim tabs before you get a bigger engine.  I had an old 20 Mako before my skiff with a 200 Yamaha 2 stroke and did 61kts on the Suwannee with a pretty good current running with me.  Fast is great when conditions are perfect, but how many times a year does that happen ?  Don't get me wrong, I love my rig, but I also baby it.  Nothing out there is made to run THAT hard on the water.  Good luck.    Kingfish


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Aug 8, 2008)

1980 proline 16'10" 150 Mariner Mag III 55 mph (GPS) 

70 with a inline 115.......****


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 8, 2008)

whatever dude..... I'm not having a battle of wits with someone who is unarmed...

read my statement again, and don't try and give me some mumbo jumbo crap about gear ratio's and rpms, we have been thru this already.

If you would like I can video(and post it) the the ride going 40-42 depending on the wind,tide and waves with the 90 Etec as it currently sits.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Aug 8, 2008)

[QUOTE"TGattis"]I now have a 90 etec with a 17pitch aluminum prop and with me and gear on a full tank it tops out at 42mph with perfect conditions[/QUOTE]


Not calling **** on that. Calling B.S.on the 70 with a 115 on a saltwater boat. I drive an Allison I'm well armed. I do know a little bit about fast boats.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 8, 2008)

Allisons are very fast boats as are Bullets (are they built by the same folks?)

I got no reason to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- anybody I answered dude's question, why do you find it so hard to believe.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Aug 8, 2008)

No Allison's and Bullet's are not built by the same folk's Bullets are extremmely nice and fast boats also. 

Forget about it. Not try'in to squabble.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 8, 2008)

There is no way I'd want to be in a carolina skiff that did more than 50 MPH...and I certainly would not want to drop $15 g's on a motor when I'm already running 50 on my current boat.

But that's just me.


----------

